# Clear PVC or acrylic for reactor.. where to get?



## tefsom85 (Jan 27, 2007)

I want to put together a DIY reactor with 2" clear PVC (I like to watch the water go through it some  ). Anyone know where this can be gotten inexpensively without having to buy several feet of it? Especially interested in where to get it near Portland, Or.


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

extruded 2" acrylic is ~ $4 a foot. your local plastic supplier should have it in stock. if not Tapplastics.com does.( I buy most of my shapes/tubes from them... i get my sheets from a whole seller.)

almost forgot, if you want to make a reactor, you really need a flange for it. they are very easy to make, all you need is a router and some jigs( ply wood circles basicly)

http://www.tapplastics.com/shop/product.php?pid=141&


----------



## tefsom85 (Jan 27, 2007)

Thanks TAB. I'm not sure what you mean by a flange. I'm planning on building a reactor such as the one Tom Barr describes at http://www.barrreport.com/articles/...ternal-co2-reactor.html?highlight=diy+reactor . As far as plastics supplier, I did check out Tap plastics but it appears you need to buy 6' of it from them. I can do this but was hoping to buy just 2' of it. Have you been able to buy less than 6' from them?


----------



## dj2606 (Oct 15, 2008)

Why not use a gravel vac?


----------



## tefsom85 (Jan 27, 2007)

That has been done successfully but I am looking for the clear acrylic or PVC so that i can use standard PVC fittings with.


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

I've got about 2' of I think 2" or 2 1/4" at my shop... only prob is shiping will be more then the plastic. Tap will sell you just one foot if you want, just call them. I was in there the other day picking up some plastic for another forum member. cut as I waited.

What I ment by flanges was 2 disks screwed toegther with Oring( and grove) glued to the tubeing so you could take it apart as needed.( very easy to make)

You can glue PVCto arcylic, but its not a super strong bond, but it should be fine for low presure apps.

edit, picture is worth a thousand words.


----------



## tefsom85 (Jan 27, 2007)

OK.. I didn't think they would do that based on their website. I will do that. Thanks for the info. I do see now what you mean by flanges. That reactor is very professional looking and well done. I like the look of it.


----------



## tefsom85 (Jan 27, 2007)

TAB.. I'm curious on how you built your reactor. Is this your design or is there a weblink somewhere describing this?


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

That ones actually from a company called "my reef creations" They use to offer diy flanges. The design has been around for a long time( as long as I can remember) give me a few I'll draw you a picture.


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

this is a really fast drawing( like 30 seconds) these would be the mating surfaces.


----------



## IbnOzn (Mar 16, 2007)

2" O.D. clear tubing from a gravel vac can be siliconed to 1.5" PVC. I've made a few reactors this way. The 1.5" I.D. PVC pipe has an O.D. of 1.875" which fits nicely into the gravel vac tubing. Scuff up the surfaces you're siliconing together and you're good to go.


----------



## jaidexl (Jan 20, 2007)

http://www.savko.com/portal/clearpvc.asp


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi IbnOzn,

Or http://oregonaquadesign.vstore.ca/index.php/cName/pipe-pvc-acrylic/osCsid/fcec4576ac9ddccd0b1f438088972a27


----------



## Crispino Ramos (Mar 21, 2008)

tefsom85 said:


> I want to put together a DIY reactor with 2" clear PVC (I like to watch the water go through it some  ). Anyone know where this can be gotten inexpensively without having to buy several feet of it? Especially interested in where to get it near Portland, Or.


Just get one already made by Chiahead for $25.


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

IbnOzn said:


> 2" O.D. clear tubing from a gravel vac can be siliconed to 1.5" PVC. I've made a few reactors this way. The 1.5" I.D. PVC pipe has an O.D. of 1.875" which fits nicely into the gravel vac tubing. Scuff up the surfaces you're siliconing together and you're good to go.


I strongly recomend you DO NOT do this. Slicone does not stick well to most plastics. Polycarb, acrylic, stryrenes, Polyethylene(which is the most likly used in them)and etc. It is just a matter of time before it leaks. If its in tank, who cares, if its external... well you get the idea.

Some of the newer silicones will form "ok" bonds to some PVCs, and some other plastics. Forexample there is a company building glass tanks with PVC bottoms, but its not a standard PVC and its a proprietary silcone. It could be something off the "rack"( the chemical companys, not the home improvement stores) with a slight tweak or it could be something very diffrent.


----------



## IbnOzn (Mar 16, 2007)

I don't disagree with you.

Silicone won't adhere to either material as it's sold off the shelf. As I said it's necessary to scuff-up the surfaces to be bonded with sandpaper. I probably should have stressed that more as there certainly will be leaks if this step isn't done completely and well. I'd also recommend to not be stingy with the silicone and to let it cure 100% before using. I use GE Silicone I and my reactors have been leak-free for going on a year now.


----------



## surpera1 (Feb 18, 2009)

i used gorilla glue on mine worked great


----------

